# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  First Clutch!

## chip07

If everything goes well I'm expecting some pretty albinos this summer :Very Happy:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-28-2016)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Nice.  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

_chip07_ (05-28-2016)

----------


## danielwilu2525

Awesome! :Smile:

----------

_chip07_ (05-28-2016)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Omg mama is so cute! Can't wait to see the babies. Keep us updated  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_chip07_ (05-28-2016)

----------


## chip07

She's pretty friendly too! Just a little shy. I'm waiting impatiently on them already lol. I try to pretend the incubator isn't there so I don't open it...but I mean I chose to make a homemade one with a lime green cooler so it's a little hard to ignore :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chip07

Here they come...slowly of course...why they can't just pop out so I can see them all already I don't know.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-24-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Very exciting!!

----------

_chip07_ (07-25-2016)

----------


## StillBP

grats lets hope the odds gods favor you

----------

_chip07_ (07-25-2016)

----------


## chip07

First one out is an albino she/he is perfect no kinks or anything. 



Everyone is peeking out occasionally now and it looks like I have 5 albinos and 3 het. I'm happy with that outcome :Very Happy:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-26-2016),_fndjason4_ (07-25-2016)

----------


## fndjason4

Those are beautiful. Congrats on the new babies and thanks for sharing them.

----------

_chip07_ (07-26-2016)

----------


## chip07

#3



#4



#5



#6



#7




#8



Everyone is out now :Very Happy:

----------


## piedlover79

Wow!  I love the albino!

----------

_chip07_ (07-26-2016)

----------


## chip07

Albinos are one of my favorites morphs. Luckily the first one out was albino since I wanted to keep the first one out. That one also has an interesting pattern.

----------

